# Grassy Cliffs - 2ft (now hi-tech)



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Great scape. Only thing is could you make the path a bit thinner towards the back. Also, putting a small stone under where the stone hangs may be good. As the hanging stone bothers me I dunno why hahaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Opare said:


> Great scape. Only thing is could you make the path a bit thinner towards the back. Also, putting a small stone under where the stone hangs may be good. As the hanging stone bothers me I dunno why hahaha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I mite make it a bit thinner, probably a good idea, that stone does annoy me also, I mite remove it tho its holding up a bunch of soil... at first I liked it because it was hanging but now I think its to big!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

*Grassy Cliffs - 2ft Low Tech*

Ooo it could be a disaster if you remove it. I would tread lightly with that. Anyway good luck! The scape is already pretty damn good. Also, maybe having the tallest stone the focal one tilted a bit may make it look nicer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Will this fissiden moss recover? I soaked it in some 50/50 excel solution to kill some hair algae and I think ive fried the moss, its gone from a dark green to brown...


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it may be gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UbbeDall (Jun 24, 2016)

Is this a 60x45x45 dimension tank?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice scape!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

UbbeDall said:


> Is this a 60x45x45 dimension tank?


Hi I am pretty sure its 60 (len) x 30(width) x 45(tall) I can measure if needed


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Re-glued some fissidens after blacking out some for a week, looks much better than the brown stuff. MC has been down for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is the front on shot, the glass is a bit fogged. I am hoping the MC grows some height so its seen over the rocks at this angle.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

MC will definitely do what you want. I just pulled out a bunch that was 4" thick and replanted.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

mot said:


> MC will definitely do what you want. I just pulled out a bunch that was 4" thick and replanted.


Hopefully, Just need to give it time!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is a comparison top down shot.

Day 1









Day 15


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I have ordered a small ISTA canister filter for this one, probably to small but we will see, I also dont want to run a heater. I may not stock with any fish, or perhaps only DAE shrimp, will the lack of heater be any issue for the MC?

Also when i flood, I plan on not using Co2, am I setting myself up for failure by doing the dry start, I have read the plant will become reliant on the large amount of Co2 present during a dry start.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

*Grassy Cliffs - 2ft Low Tech*

Cooler temperatures will decrease growth rates, which will probably be a good thing since this is a Low Tech. Also, you've done most of the growing already.
You could possibly keep some fish that like cooler water like Tanichthys micagemmae. Although the Aussie summer may be rough. When I visit some of my family in Melbourne during summer, many a time it was hitting upwards of 40 degrees Celsius.
For when you flood you could be okay without CO2, although you may get a lot of melt, but you may not get more than what is usually seen when people flood dry-starts. If you think about it the plant needs to transition from emersed to submersed anyway, so will also adapting to lower CO2 levels be such a big deal? Could be, I don't quite understand all the plant mechanics to give an answer. Also, the dry start allowed you to carpet the MC which may not have been possible just growing it in a low-tech without waiting for years. So, overall I think the dry start was a good choice. We shall see though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Opare, good advice, slow growing wont be a issue here as I would like to keep this one low maintenance, so I think ill trial no heater, I live in Perth which is probably warmer than Melbourne but generally not as cold! I keep some native Australian shrimp in a non heated tank they seem to do ok so I may run with more of them if I want to add some life to the tank.

Hopefully I dont get to much melt without Co2, I will be dosing liquid carbon, I mite go a little heavy on the dose.

Will keep you posted!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Received my little ISTA filter today, did a dry test fit. Mite flood this weekend. I am tempted to run Co2 on this at the start just to establish the MC... not sure if this is a good idea tho, could I be asking for algae if I stop Co2 after a few weeks?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

*Grassy Cliffs - 2ft Low Tech*

It not be a good idea especially when you consider that the first few weeks are a critical period in tank maturation. The bacteria in the tank may really not like the sudden change in parameters, and could lead to algae. Something you could try though, I've seen people suggest using water from tanks you inject CO2 in at water changes. The idea is to help enrich your low-tech tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Smashed up some more rocks, looks a bit more dramatic now, going to head into Aquarium Gallery Perth tomorrow and try get some more mosses, perhaps some Anubias Nana Petite and a few floaters for when i fill this thing up hopefully during the week!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Lookin even better! All those added details makin it feel more intricate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is a photo roughly from the angle the tank is viewed from. I had just finished glueing some mini pellia for the rocks and sealed the clingwrap, the glass is a bit foggy but you get the idea.










I have a feeling the moss on the tops of the rocks will dry out quickly, I am thinking i should flood this in the next few days.

Just ordered a second Co2 regulator so I can run Co2 on this full time, hopefully this little guy does the trick - WYIN 'Compact' Injection Regulator (Twin Stage) Black - Aquascape Design


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Progress shot of the fill! My regulator from Aquascape Design arrived today, seems to work well, gets hot tho, been running for 30 minutes and its already very hot. Also they sent the wrong diffuser so hopefully they can send out the item i ordered.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Flooded! 









I should position the diffuser somewhere else but for now I think this will give the Co2 the best chance of being pushed around the entire tank, thinking i will move it up next to the inlet, if co2 gets sucked into the filter surely thats a good thing?

I am happy with the flow from this little ISTA hang on canister filter, tho it will most likely slow down as it starts to do it job and get dirty.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Lookin snazzy! Really like the stainless steel tubes on the diffuser. And yes CO2 bein sucked up in the filter isn't a bad thing, and may help some dissolve a bit more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Opare, yes I think ill move the diffuser tomorrow. Running the Co2 24/7 at a very low bubble rate to hopefully transition the MC from emersed to submersed with out to many issues

Few more angles, cant wait for this moss to grow in, just need some shrimp in here to bring the tank to life


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I love this scape. Nicely photographed, too.

The extra stone looks good, but now the path down the middle looks a bit too straight and even.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

Where did you get those awesome rocks?!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Albtraum said:


> Where did you get those awesome rocks?!


They are Seiryu Stones, you should be able to find them at some pet stores / Fish stores and landscape suppliers. I had to smash up a large amount to get the look I was after.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Added some floaters, everything seems to be going well, lights on from 5pm until 10pm, Co2 on from 4pm - 9pm tho my Co2 solenoid is a bit noisey, like a buzzing noise which seems to go away the more it runs, anyone ever had this problem, thinking I should contact the supplier. 

Photos with a wider lens, not much has changed.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah I would contact the supplier to make sure it isn't gonna do any funky stuff on you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Got the Co2 Reg sorted, was just a loose nut below the power cord, I also added a in tank heater, I ordered a newer more compact header for my 10g bookshelf so moved the heater from that over to this tank, set to 23c as I have read mosses prefer the cooler temps, I think this is a good compromise as it was generally sitting at about 18 - 20c without the heater.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I added a in tank heater yesterday and have experienced some slight melt over two patches of MC, would this be do to the slight rise in water temp, pre heater it was sitting at about 18 - 20c and now ive got it set at a steady 23c... the melt doesn't look to bad, I am hoping it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not that much of an increase? I think maybe it's just the transition from emersed to submersed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah I think so, bit of patchy die off, trying to not let it worry me, also spots of BGA appearing on some of the soil again, I have ordered Chemiclean to try knock it off...


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh god I hate BGA so much. Maybe do some more water changes, if you are not already. That may help. Although, if that product is made to knock it out, it should do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I had been doing water changes every second day, and removed some of the BGA, there is a tiny bit still left in the tank, will do another water change tomorrow and keep an eye on the BGA, its literally only 5mm spot of it but I hear it spreads quick. If i can avoid using the chemiclean I will.


----------



## Rizarusty (Jul 30, 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Added some floaters, everything seems to be going well, lights on from 5pm until 10pm, Co2 on from 4pm - 9pm tho my Co2 solenoid is a bit noisey, like a buzzing noise which seems to go away the more it runs, anyone ever had this problem, thinking I should contact the supplier.
> 
> Photos with a wider lens, not much has changed.


AMAZING TANK!!! make me jealous


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Question - I have read getting my co2 levels / drop checker to lime by the time the lights come on is ideal... is this yellow lime or green lime, right now im on green lime when the lights come on, Co2 runs for 2 hrs before lights on at about 1.5bps, I could crank this higher but would like to add some darwin algae shrimp soon as I am getting the usual start up diatoms / etc...

iPhone photo from today below, been flooded for just under 2 weeks, you can kind of see the drop checker is lime green just starting to head towards yellow lime, starting to get brown algae on rocks and random little bits of BGA on some hardscape and glass... ive order some chemiclean and will try that to knock of the BGA before it gets any worse. MC seems to be growing well tho, starting to push threw little gaps in rock etc and drap over some rock edges... looks cool!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I like to go to yellowish green, maybe crankin it up slightly whilst your not stocked may help. Although, BGA wouldn't be related to a CO2 issue I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Think I have the Co2 dialled in now, but probably to high for any critters, I ordered a PH pen so will much about with that when it arrives, also added a black background.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Cycling question, so I have only just now tested the water after 17 days... should have got some baseline readings, anyways today the levels read:
Ammonia - 0.25
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0 or maybe just slightly above 0

Has the tank cycled? no fish / shrimp etc have been added just the ADA soil as a source of Ammonia, ive been doing water changes (50%) every second day for 3 week.

I thought Nitrate levels should be higher. Maybe it needs more time, I would like to get some DAE shrimp in there soon!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe the plants are using up all the NO3. I know the test kits are a bit hard to read and the difference between 0.25 and 0 is pretty difficult to see. I would say wait till you get a solid 0 on Ammonia (although you may already be there and it's just in the reading of colours). You may be able to stock now though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, I will wait another week before testing and hopefully add some shirmp next weekend.

Do you think I should start dosing Flourish Nitrogen? I have some from a pervious tank.

So far I have only been dosing these three products - CAL AQUA LABS - Plant Nutrients 
Chrome (Trace)
Shine (Potassium)
Carbo-L (Carbon)


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think dosing the recommended (as in on the label) amounts of Flourish N wouldn't hurt. Your tank is pretty undemanding in terms of nutrient load, but I can't see dosing a little N do anything but good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Opare, I will dose the recommended amount and watch for any changes.

I added a few buce plants today and a little glosso.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Great scape! I think you should hide the co2 diffuser behind the rocks or get black colored tubing.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Got a new lens today, a 20mm canon pancake lens, more so for my trip to America later this year, its nice and compact and slightly wide, should be good for landscapes etc.

Snapped some test shots of this tank today at lunch time, does a ok job at focusing fairly close to the subject.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Another FTS without the diffuser or floaters


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Got a new lens today, a 20mm canon pancake lens, more so for my trip to America later this year, its nice and compact and slightly wide, should be good for landscapes etc.
> 
> Snapped some test shots of this tank today at lunch time, does a ok job at focusing fairly close to the subject.


Absolutely stunning tank!!! I wish I could do all this lol but 2 $pricey$


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Tried to snap a photo of some of the MC pearling, was hard to focus but came out ok.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Grassy Cliffs - 2ft Aquascape by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks nice. The water-surface plants are always good to keep water clean, though I have never been a huge fan of how they look myself. It can give the tank an interesting look sometimes...


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Chizpa305 said:


> Looks nice. The water-surface plants are always good to keep water clean, though I have never been a huge fan of how they look myself. It can give the tank an interesting look sometimes...


Thanks, the main purpose of the floaters (frogbit) is to avoid a billed up of nutrients / avoid algae, they do a good job!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

cleaned the tank and moved the co2 to a inline atomizer

2ft Aquascape by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Great Job, both scape and pics!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

black background is gone for now, everything is humming along nicely! 

2ft Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I prefer it without the background!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlarsen (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic! Where would I find rock like this? None of the LFS around here have anything.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Been running 24/7 co2 for a few weeks now, things seem good, slight up-tick in growth as I also lowered the light a little, the hotter weather is just starting in Perth and my apartment really heats up, the tanks seem to sit at about 25 degrees already, not looking forward to the hotter months.

Here are some photos from today

_MG_5866 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_5870 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_5856 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_5855 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## DeeFlavored (Nov 29, 2015)

What light are you using?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

DeeFlavored said:


> What light are you using?


Heya, its a up aqua 60cm LED, not sure of the exact model doesn't have any markings on it and I purchased it second hand, would be considered a low to medium light I think.

EDIT - did a bit of googling and its a Up Aqua Pro U Series P 60cm LED Light

Size: 60cm (2ft) tanks
Light Source: LED 2W x 10pcs
Colour Temperature: 7000k
Lumen Output: 100-150lm/LED
Voltage: 110V-240V
Power Consumption: 27W


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

should probably start trimming this one soon, the mc is starting to fill in everywhere.... i dont mind the look tho

_MG_5972 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

Beautiful tank.

How do you keep the floating plants from getting sucked into your skimmer?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

K1963158 said:


> Beautiful tank.
> 
> How do you keep the floating plants from getting sucked into your skimmer?


I have put some rubber bands around the intake but they still build up around the intake but dont get sucked in, I also have it on a timer so it tuns off every now and then so shrimp can swim out if they get sucked in and the floaters move away.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I have put some rubber bands around the intake but they still build up around the intake but dont get sucked in, I also have it on a timer so it tuns off every now and then so shrimp can swim out if they get sucked in and the floaters move away.



Thanks. So I'm thinking you keep the little sponge that came with the filter. Lots run it without because it plugs so frequently.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

K1963158 said:


> Thanks. So I'm thinking you keep the little sponge that came with the filter. Lots run it without because it plugs so frequently.


Yeah i keep the sponge in, little shrimp get sucked in so without the sponge they would get crushed in the impeller


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

_MG_5996 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks to all who have posted photos on this thread. I've enjoyed it greatly! 
Here's my ten gallon high tech jungle-style tank: 

Ten Gallons of Goodness, 2015-01-15 by Chris Noto, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris Noto said:


> Thanks to all who have posted photos on this thread. I've enjoyed it greatly!
> Here's my ten gallon high tech jungle-style tank:


I think your in the wrong thread.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> I think your in the wrong thread.


Lol


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

LOL yes I think your lost Chris Noto, still that is a nice range of healthy plants you have there!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

time for the first trim tomorrow  

_MG_6435 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! Its absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Here are some photos after i returned from a month long holiday, the tank only had top ups and the odd all in one fert, my mother did a good job, the glass was dirty but all in all survived very well. 

_MG_7246 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_7256 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_7270 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_7274 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

_MG_7276 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Updated front on shot, not much to report, slow growth due the the cover of frogbit which I have started to thin out.

IMG_7811 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

It's really grown in nicely!


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

Your tank is so pretty!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Pulled this tank down today, final photo below

IMG_8758 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Havent checked up on this journal in a while, looks really good! Liking the buce's that are just there, creates more of a dark shadowy area in the scape. Fissidens looks as if it didn't spread as much as I thought it would throughout this journal, idk if you trimmed it not though. The MC carpet looks like it just flooded your tank all around lol, good job trimming that.
All in all; nice tank.
Nate


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> Havent checked up on this journal in a while, looks really good! Liking the buce's that are just there, creates more of a dark shadowy area in the scape. Fissidens looks as if it didn't spread as much as I thought it would throughout this journal, idk if you trimmed it not though. The MC carpet looks like it just flooded your tank all around lol, good job trimming that.
> All in all; nice tank.
> Nate


Thanks! I never trimmed any of the moss, perhaps some trimming of the fiss would have encouraged some more growth, the old light I used for this scape didnt really put much light down the front. I also just let the MC do its thing and only trimmed lightly once.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Fantastic! All the small details of the Buceps and Riccardia are what I like the most about this scape, it makes it feel very natural. Will be sad to see it go, but I guess there wasn't much progression this scape could go through.
So what are the plans for this tank now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Opare said:


> Fantastic! All the small details of the Buceps and Riccardia are what I like the most about this scape, it makes it feel very natural. Will be sad to see it go, but I guess there wasn't much progression this scape could go through.
> So what are the plans for this tank now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, was a fairly short lived scape but basically had grown to its potential, I have put a new 60p tank in place of this 2ft and will be doing a more nature style scape.


----------



## paparker (Dec 21, 2016)

What type of filter was that you had installed? Also can you tell me how you had your spray bar output aimed? I believe flow has been one of the reasons my red root floater hasn't really developed any...well..roots. They stay really short and the stuff gets blown around quite a bit from my HOB but it looks like your filter arrangement avoided this problem.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

paparker said:


> What type of filter was that you had installed? Also can you tell me how you had your spray bar output aimed? I believe flow has been one of the reasons my red root floater hasn't really developed any...well..roots. They stay really short and the stuff gets blown around quite a bit from my HOB but it looks like your filter arrangement avoided this problem.


The filter is just a small ISTA mini canister filter 360lp/h, it sits next to the tank and did a good job, I am using the same filter on both my 45p and 60p, I really like them east to clean and super cheap. 

Depending on the angle of the spray bar the frogbit did get push around a bit, I angle it just slightly up, perhaps about 10 degree angle, eventually the floaters grew so so much that had no room to move around. 

I did have problems with my frogbit not growing long roots awhile back and generally just looking unhealthy, I changed ferts and they really took off.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice picture of the tank above. What brand tank was this?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Wantsome99 said:


> Nice picture of the tank above. What brand tank was this?


Was just a cheap (second hand) no name brand tank with very thin glass... after I broke this scape down I upgrade the tank to a 60p low iron tank, much nicer.


----------

